# Finnigan Memorial Art



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Logisticguy's little Finnigan passed a few weeks ago after a very adventurous transition of marble phases. This one fish was every color except maybe green, though don't quote me on that. 



~~* Yes, I take commissions via Paypal*~~
~~*Yes, I might be interested in Art Trades of similar qualities*~~
~~*No, I no longer do art for free*~~


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

It is awesome!! :-D :-D :-D

Thank you so much Syriiven beautiful work.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ I'm really glad you like it. He was quite the challenge but I really like how he turned out =3


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

That's really cool!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow. The way you capture every last detail amazes me.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

There was quite a bit of detail...lol. This took me several sessions ranging from 2-5 hours each.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy crap, just looked at this with my laptop instead of my awsm desktop and it looks sooo bad, omg xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks great on the iPad. 

What software do you use?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Feh~ not sure what you mean by 'software', I mean it's just a laptop. Windows 8. But I figured it's the angel of my screen brightening the image too much. Colors off and it's blurring the image just enough for me to notice. If I hadn't posted this tho, I'd think someone was trying to copy me xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think he means the program you used to draw with. 

I still say "Holy WOW!!" I really love how realistically he turned out. You have outdone yourself! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah, well I used Photoshop Elements which came with the tablet >>

And thank you~


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You never ever fail to impress me... (Or fill me with envy of your talents.)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Tanks Feng =) I'm doodling up a 'autumn' doubletail pair =3 Figure everyone's drawing betta, I might venture into 'fantasy' betta.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to do "elemental" bettas. Like earth, water, fire, ice, wind, etc. But college sucks up all my free time. ): Not to mention I have quite a few requests I have not gotten to yet.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea, having time for art is tough xP Working all day all week usually drains me of any other motivation


----------

